# Damascus gyuto with koa and box elder burl



## milkbaby (Jul 30, 2019)

Finished this gyuto but still need to make the sheath. Excited mainly because I might actually make more than just two knives this year unlike the disaster that was last year... :(
https://i.Rule #2/PYWIFc4h.jpg


Ladder pattern carbon damascus steel billet from Alabama Damascus, and the original planned knives:
https://i.Rule #2/maOb4Kwh.jpg


But I decided since there was plenty of steel for longer knives, so I changed up the plans and ended up with two much longer knives. The other one I posted already (https://woodbarter.com/threads/stormbringer.37635/)
https://i.Rule #2/JFj0AV4h.jpg
https://i.Rule #2/nAO2Rgvh.jpg
https://i.Rule #2/593HXE1h.jpg


This was far from an AAAAA+ piece of curly koa, but it sure turned out okay! The chatoyancy is awesome, and it has a really cool color changing effect as you look at it from different angles because of the dark brown spalting. The green box elder burl seemed to be complementary in color and figure to me, and I finished off the handle with copper and white G10 hardware, although next time I probably would use white pins instead of copper.
https://i.Rule #2/Edn5HzMh.jpg
https://i.Rule #2/81OwU7Kh.jpg


There are some inclusions in the damascus on the right hand side of the blade which I feel aren't structurally significant but mostly cosmetic flaws, so I can't sell it full price. Instead of keeping it or selling at a discount, I decided that I'll do a charity raffle for my local humane society once I finish the wooden saya/sheath. I'll always be grateful how they rescued my little princess Turkey and gave me the chance to adopt her four years ago.
https://i.Rule #2/o3hplxAl.jpg
https://i.Rule #2/tjTnzUjl.jpg
https://i.Rule #2/0whdLhkl.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 9 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 30, 2019)

Dude. That came out fantastically awesome.

And even more better, you have a dog named "Turkey". I love it. She looks sooooo happy. I love that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 30, 2019)

Very nice. Just another dang knife closer to signing up for a class.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 30, 2019)

Very nicely done Marcus!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 30, 2019)

Hit the Stratosphere with this one! Beyond gorgeous! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 31, 2019)

Superb! I think that is the first time I've seen a grind polished to mirror on a Damascus pattern

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprig (Aug 2, 2019)

@milkbaby when you have the details of the raffle, I'd be happy to purchase a couple tickets. I have three block heads that came from rescues and I love to give to animal charities.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 2, 2019)

Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 2, 2019)

sprig said:


> @milkbaby when you have the details of the raffle, I'd be happy to purchase a couple tickets. I have three block heads that came from rescues and I love to give to animal charities.



Thank you so much!  I'll repost here when I finally can finish the sheath and start the raffle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 2, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> Thank you so much!  I'll repost here when I finally can finish the sheath and start the raffle.


what do you do with the off cuts from the damascus billet? wanna sell them?


----------



## DKMD (Aug 2, 2019)

Beautiful work! Good looking pup too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 6, 2019)

vegas urban lumber said:


> what do you do with the off cuts from the damascus billet? wanna sell them?



I save them to make other stuff (like smaller knives) and in the future (hopefully) reforge as component in canister damascus, though I don't have a press at the moment (not gonna hammer that by hand LOL).

Reactions: Like 1


----------

